# FMIC



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

I was watchin a cheesy show on Speed the other day called Tuner Transormations and they were workin on an Dodge SRT (neon)
Part of the upgrade was the intercooler and the OE part they pulled out LOOKED like it would be a perfect fit for the C4?


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: FMIC (rdauenhauer)*

I noticed the same thing while doing some work on an srt4, but I wonder about the cfm, the turbo on the srt is tiny compared to the k24


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FMIC (RktPwrdCouch)*

Actually, when comparing the K24 to the TD04L-16GK you'll find they are quite comparable. Physically, the SRT-4 turbo is smaller, although it is more efficient at basically any boost level or flow.
Yes, its a very neat FMIC, but they will be expensive to buy used. There are tons of efficient and inexpensive cores on ebay for dirt cheap.


----------

